# Pregnancy test negative then finding it positive?



## Jojosmommy8

This is about my Best Friend. She took a test up here a couple weeks back & it was negative... She looked at it- I didn't get to see it. The other night I found it and it said POSITIVE. She said it was negative and I know she wouldn't lie about it bc she is very "scared" about getting preggers (she wants to but may not be able to she isn't trying though).
Can they just randomly change after a while? Mine never had and I have kept all mine. They get faint but not clear as hell positive.
Maybe it was a faint line she didn't see and just got darker as time went?
She did test pretty early tho.


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

I think the most accurate time to read tests is 3 minutes, after 10 minutes they become no use so if they change after this they it doesn't really count.

Ive kept my 3 positive pregnancy tests for 2 months now and they havnt changed, id say its highly unlikely they'd change


----------



## Jojosmommy8

So do u think it is a possibility she could be preggers?
I mean the control window shows it worked and she waited three minutes. 
I just never ever herd of them just turning positive.
She has been having some symptoms but we passed it off as she was getting mine since we are so close. We would be just about the same weeks. I am really worried bc she was born with her insides out side of her and all that jazz. & they dont know if she can get preggers- but also she has never been checked out.
Also she has been having wierd discharge (tmi sorry!) like it sounds like what I should be telling her I have not the other way around.


----------



## AmandaAnn

I'd say to tell her what you found, and that even though it's unlikely, she should take another test just to be sure...


----------



## Jojosmommy8

I told her and she kinda freaked just bc she cant test agian till next week. (no money) 
I have looked it up and found ALOT of post with people saying they got delayed results with the kind of test she took.


----------



## berniegroves

I think it would be worth her testing again to be sure. 
But i have read a lot of stuff saying that after 10 minutes you can't rely on the result, so there is a chance she could still be okay. 
But defo get her to test again!

x


----------



## AmandaAnn

Has she had a period?


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

Yes id say she was positive because you need some amount of the hormone for it to show positive.
You can have a false negative because the hormone levels may not be high enough, but its unlikely to have a false positive
If that makes sense??


----------



## Jojosmommy8

Uhm ha her period. She hadn't had one for over a year then she started this birth control that was supposed to make it come in 3 months- it came like with in the first month and she bleed pretty hard core for like a month. Bad enough she almost went to the E.R one night. She wasnt having any like MC pain tho.
I can't remember when she would of "done the deed". She hasn't had any bleeding since.


----------



## Jojosmommy8

Lozzy_Loo said:


> Yes id say she was positive because you need some amount of the hormone for it to show positive.
> You can have a false negative because the hormone levels may not be high enough, but its unlikely to have a false positive
> If that makes sense??

That is what I am thinking! It doesnt make sense for it to turn positive randomly and not mean anything. I mean something made it do that! & I could understand after time a + changing to a - but not this!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

yep you got it!
I'd definately tell her to do another one cus theres a chance she might be!

Is it a happy positive if it is??

You sound like a really good friend to have! :)


----------



## Jojosmommy8

aw thank ya:)
I think after the initial shock goes away she will be happy. We will be about the same weeks. She thought I was messing with her when i called her to tell her (only bc that is what we do, we mess with each other). & I think it will be happy if the baby daddy takes it well. I'll kick him in his baby maker if he isnt! Ha.
Shoot What morw could I want my Best Friend is preggers with me- Bring on the double booked labor room!:)


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

How strange! There is no way of knowing without doing another test! Try the pound shops, the ones by me sell hpt's!!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

Jojosmommy8 said:


> aw thank ya:)
> I think after the initial shock goes away she will be happy. We will be about the same weeks. She thought I was messing with her when i called her to tell her (only bc that is what we do, we mess with each other). & I think it will be happy if the baby daddy takes it well. I'll kick him in his baby maker if he isnt! Ha.
> Shoot What morw could I want my Best Friend is preggers with me- Bring on the double booked labor room!:)

Wow thats brilliant!!!

Good luck with yours and hopefully hers aswell :)


----------



## Jojosmommy8

I am going to make her get the ones I have used. One dollar:) Lmao. Only bc they have NVER gave me any troubles like these other ones!


----------



## Jojosmommy8

Lozzy_Loo said:


> Jojosmommy8 said:
> 
> 
> aw thank ya:)
> I think after the initial shock goes away she will be happy. We will be about the same weeks. She thought I was messing with her when i called her to tell her (only bc that is what we do, we mess with each other). & I think it will be happy if the baby daddy takes it well. I'll kick him in his baby maker if he isnt! Ha.
> Shoot What morw could I want my Best Friend is preggers with me- Bring on the double booked labor room!:)
> 
> Wow thats brilliant!!!
> 
> Good luck with yours and hopefully hers aswell :)Click to expand...

I tried thanking you but Idk how to now! Haha
So I did it this way!:):)


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

I used cheap ones that come in a twin pack from boots, then when i got my bfp i just checked for sure using a clearblue, their all the same really!


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

Jojosmommy8 said:


> Lozzy_Loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojosmommy8 said:
> 
> 
> aw thank ya:)
> I think after the initial shock goes away she will be happy. We will be about the same weeks. She thought I was messing with her when i called her to tell her (only bc that is what we do, we mess with each other). & I think it will be happy if the baby daddy takes it well. I'll kick him in his baby maker if he isnt! Ha.
> Shoot What morw could I want my Best Friend is preggers with me- Bring on the double booked labor room!:)
> 
> Wow thats brilliant!!!
> 
> Good luck with yours and hopefully hers aswell :)Click to expand...
> 
> I tried thanking you but Idk how to now! Haha
> So I did it this way!:):)Click to expand...

aww your welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Emmasophia

Hi with my first I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. I must have only been 5 weeks. I then started to get really sick (morning sickness unknown to me) over the next few weeks. I went to the docs and she did a pregnancy test and it was positive. No I said , I did one and I'm not. She replied you tested too early... not enough hormone to show up on the test xx


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

thats what happened with me x


----------



## MrsMalowey

Just so you know HPTs can show negative and then look like they turn positive, its an evaporation line. You should google it. It happened to me, the test was negative but when i looked again the next day it had a line there. i wasn't pregnant though, got my period as usual and had no pg symptons. Its just to let you know that a - can turn into a pos.


----------



## MrsMalowey

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/evaporation-lines.html


----------



## Jojosmommy8

It was far from a evap. line. I checked into it already before i said anything to her. It looks exactly like the other line and was dark as it too. Thank ya tho!


----------



## Jojosmommy8

She took another one & it was negitive. Not sure what happened.


----------



## BrEeZeY

i took a pregnancy test 3 days before i got my positive(it was negative) and threw it away and it rolled off the trash and after throwing my wrapper from my positive test away, saw it laying on the floor and it was positive! kinda felt silly cause i dont think i let it sit long enough...  hope your friend is preggers!! ttc can drive u mad!


----------



## Jojosmommy8

She wasn't trying... & she isn't preggers:/ 
Which she is happy only bc she isn't completely ready for one yet & the baby daddy is going through some rough stuff. 
She did have her hopes up tho. She is so scared her body won't let her be a mommy! :(
It kills me. She is one of those people that are way to perfect with kids NOT to be a mom. 
& this "doc." she goes to is JANK! He didn't ask her if she was sexually active- didnt run a preg. test and no exam- YET he sat there throwing the word cancer out there and saying she may never get preg. OH & he put her on the pill... & never scheduled a follow up appointment.


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

Aww no, if shes not ready then its probably the best thing?


----------



## Jojosmommy8

Not sure. She just wants to know if she can have a baby. She started bleeding really bad this morning and then it just stopped. She goes to the doc wens.


----------



## Claudeee_x

I took a pregnancy test about a month ago and the same thing happened to me,
i took 2 and they were both negative, but i forgot to throw them away and have recently discovered them, one is positive and the line is defiantly there, what do you think i should do?


----------

